# Things continue to look bad for Capcom.



## Bryon15 (Oct 21, 2013)

First it was revealed that they only have 152 million left in their bank.

http://www.gengame.net/2013/09/capcom-has-just-152-million-in-the-bank/

To put this into comparison, nintendo made more than that (160 mil) in two days with pokemon X/Y. And now this:

http://gaminrealm.com/2013/10/20/capcom-cant-make-next-gen-fighter/

They can't even afford to make a next gen fighter. Man, no wonder we don't get any megaman games. Anyway this could be good or bad depending on how you look at it. If they declare bankruptcy, acquisition by a bigger company is almost certain. Capcom has some of the most recognized IPs in gaming. Other companies would be insane not to snacth them up. Who would it be? Nintendo or Sony are most likely. Probably not sega since they just bought atlus, and are not in the best financial shape themselves. Konami is pretty big, but wtf have they been doing lately? For my personal choice I'd pick nintendo since they're my favorite and they actually need the exclusives. Where would you want capcom to go?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 21, 2013)

Bryon15 said:


> Man, no wonder we don't get any megaman games.


 
Or you know, they don't have any money because they didn't make any mega man games.

Face it, when you just rehash the same game, literally, over and over (street fighter) and you fuck up your most popular franchises, and you start projects and keep cancelling them, you're not gonna be in any good shape, at all.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 21, 2013)

Edit your post, highlight the text and hit the white eraser. Dark theme Tempers can't see shit with your font like that.

Anyway, old news. This was posted a while ago (when it was fresh).


----------



## Bryon15 (Oct 21, 2013)

I agree. I'm not happy with capcom at all. Which is why I laugh at this and hope that they get bought by a more capable company.


----------



## Celice (Oct 21, 2013)

Capcom hate--groupjerk mentality, ahoy!

I'd just be bummed that we'd never get to see that fabled Resident Evil 7 come around, should Capcom go under. That _was_ supposed to be the finale to their series, at least. Dunno where it would have gone now.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Oct 21, 2013)

Sad days for the industry, some of my favorite games of all time from the NES and SNES are Capcom games. (some great games on later systems too but it seemed to be less?)

A new Megaman X game in 2D would probably print them money, but it would have to be an honest effort not some half assed cash in game.

Well maybe Nintendo will bail them out or buy them out? (I say Nintendo as it seems like it would be the best fit for those old IP's.)

Edit: Another poster talked about RE, this is another series that seemed to go off the rails after 4... How you can go from 4 to 5... (I tried to like 5 I really did...)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 21, 2013)

nintendo should just get it over with and buy them


----------



## GHANMI (Oct 21, 2013)

How about you release that Metroid Prime-like Megaman game now, Capcom?
Or you know, that ML3 demo?

I think if what I'm thinking about should happen, Nintendo will localize Monster Hunter 4 by themselves (after all, Nintendo of Spain is already showcasing the Japanese version in manga-themed conventions), and probably buy the IP and Megaman's IP, like they did with Seaman. Ace Attorney and Breath of Fire probably too.
If they could lump something like Street Fighter, Resident Evil and Devil May Cry however, that could be good for the Wii U... not that I'd like what it spells for Sony versions of these games 

But Nintendo is the best company that could handle all of those IPs.
Sony and Namco would be acceptable candidates too, if not for their tendency to under-exploit their franchises (plus don't forget Chibi-Robo was originally a cancelled Namco game that was resurrected by Miyamoto)... Plus Sony cancelled loads and loads of their own franchises, and wasn't especially kind to Capcom's Monster Hunter series..

Konami would just sit on them and maybe outsource them for GREE crappy card-based games on smartphones, like they did with Bomberman and Tengai Makyou (an RPG series on the JP top ten all-time classics, anyone should check Oriental Blue which was recently fan-translated).
Sega would... Oh well, they couldn't even bother themselves with supplying cash for Bayonetta 2, eventually leading to its effective cancellation among a LOT of other games... until Nintendo stepped in, that is.

Microsoft ... *brings tar and feathers*


----------



## WoJjTeK (Oct 21, 2013)

Poor Devil May Cry franchise  The only one right now who could do something good with it is PlatinumGames, so it would actually be good if Nintendo bought it, since they've been cooperating for a while now. Also, Megaman... That one would also be safest in Nintendo's hands. Ace Attorney series as well. Goddamn Nintendo, just buy it


----------



## XiTaU (Oct 21, 2013)

when u say sony or nintendo why not microsoft they always need a reason for people to actually buy the one and a foothold into Japan.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Oct 21, 2013)

They rehash Street Fighter like crazy, they destroyed Megaman and they destroyed the Devil May Cry series. This is not surprising.


----------



## Bryon15 (Oct 21, 2013)

XiTaU said:


> when u say sony or nintendo why not microsoft they always need a reason for people to actually buy the one and a foothold into Japan.


I read somewhere that an american company can't buy a japanese one. It's some kind of law in japan. So microsoft is out. And thank God for that. Why would anyone want microsoft anywhere near capcom? Especially after what they did to Rare.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Oct 21, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Or you know, they don't have any money because they didn't make any mega man games.
> 
> Face it, when you just rehash the same game, literally, over and over (street fighter) and you fuck up your most popular franchises, and you start projects and keep cancelling them, you're not gonna be in any good shape, at all.


 

They don't have any money because they keep fucking rehashing Street Fighter 4 when people aren't buying it.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Oct 21, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> They don't have any money because they keep fucking rehashing Street Fighter 4 when people aren't buying it.


But... but... I need my Super Street Fighter 4 Secret Ultima Hadouken Shoryuken Kamehameha Turbo.


----------



## McHaggis (Oct 21, 2013)

Funny... when I saw the thread title, I joked with myself that people would be suggesting Nintendo should buy them.  Sure enough, #6, #7 and #8 didn't let me down.

_"COMPANY X IS LOW ON FUNDS, NINTENDO SHOULD BUY THEM!"_

Seriously, though, have you guys never heard of business loans or outsourcing?  152 million is easily enough to make a decent game, and they could always borrow more.  Yes, they cut over half their staff from Capcom Europe, but they could easily hand a project off to a smaller company looking for an opportunity to make the next big game.  Besides, Monster Hunter 4 launched days after news was announced that Capcom only had 152 million in the bank... which makes sense, they spent a lot of money developing the game.  But then it sold 3 million copies in 1 month in Japan alone, I'm sure they have a bit more money in the bank now (even if they only took $20 from each sale, about 30% if prices are similar to those in the US, that's $60 million in the bank).


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 21, 2013)

what is the way out from here? considering that in the economic struggle, software seems to benefit most (just after smartphone, tablets and its likes).

i bet if they focus their resources of mobile gaming once again (android,ios,windows) they would definitely be able to redeem themselves.


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 21, 2013)

Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney Dual Destinies is due for a release this Thursday, at least in Europe.
Let's see if this release don't do some good for Capcom, although the Ace Attorney series though hugely popular among its fans has never been a huge seller.
That, and they have also opted for a digital only release this side of the pond, it will only be €25/£20, will this be the game's undoing or its salvation?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Oct 21, 2013)

RupeeClock said:


> Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney Dual Destinies is due for a release this Thursday, at least in Europe.
> Let's see if this release don't do some good for Capcom, although the Ace Attorney series though hugely popular among its fans has never been a huge seller.
> That, and they have also opted for a digital only release this side of the pond, it will only be €25/£20, will this be the game's undoing or its salvation?


No way to play via Gateway (as of yet). I know I'm buying Dual Destinies. Maybe only because I can't pirate it... but Ace Attorney is awesome, so I guess I'll suffer for its sake.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Oct 21, 2013)

Honestly I find that I wouldn't much care if Capcom goes under. Only two franchises they haven't completely ruined are Resident Evil (although they certainly tried with ORC, but I can forgive that seeing as it was an outsourced project) and Ace Attorney. As long as decent companies ended up with the rights to those two I'd be glad to see them go.

More likely, though, they'll just start auctioning off rights to franchises they've stopped caring about or no longer believe can be profitable, just to slow the bleeding a bit.


----------



## Hero-Link (Oct 21, 2013)

But... didn't monster hunter 4 sell like hotcakes in japan?

I believe they aren't that bad at the moment!



Also... its obvious that NO RESOURCES, doesn't mean NO MONEY.

It means, NO TEAM AVAILABLE, you guys should understand how companies work... no resources <> no money.

It just not the same thing.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 21, 2013)

Celice said:


> Capcom hate--groupjerk mentality, ahoy!
> 
> I'd just be bummed that we'd never get to see that fabled Resident Evil 7 come around, should Capcom go under. That _was_ supposed to be the finale to their series, at least. Dunno where it would have gone now.


Meh, RE5 sucked, RE6 was crap, RE7 probably would've been even worse.

I seriously don't want to see what a trainwreck RE7 would've been.

It's better like this. Ssssh, Capcom, it's all going to end soon.


----------



## Harsky (Oct 21, 2013)

raulpica said:


> Meh, RE5 sucked, RE6 was crap, RE7 probably would've been even worse.
> 
> I seriously don't want to see what a trainwreck RE7 would've been.
> 
> It's better like this. Ssssh, Capcom, it's all going to end soon.


 
My expectations for RE5 was super low but considering I got the game a few years ago in a bargain bin, I liked the game but the fact that they removed the scares in favor of, "ACTION ACTION ACTION" just makes me think they should've just make a different game altogether.

Also, screw RE6.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Oct 21, 2013)

I think capocom should start fresh over, don't remake games or give sequeals, I would hate to see them go but they don't look to great at all. At this rate it's either get successful again,drop out of the market(make software),or get bought by another company.


----------



## reprep (Oct 21, 2013)

Harsky said:


> My expectations for RE5 was super low but considering I got the game a few years ago in a bargain bin, I liked the game but the fact that they removed the scares in favor of, "ACTION ACTION ACTION" just makes me think they should've just make a different game altogether.
> 
> Also, screw RE6.


 
well, the trend began with RE4. even though it was a good game, i remember asking myself "where are the zombies?" the first time i played it.


----------



## XiTaU (Oct 21, 2013)

Bryon15 said:


> I read somewhere that an american company can't buy a japanese one. It's some kind of law in japan. So microsoft is out. And thank God for that. Why would anyone want microsoft anywhere near capcom? Especially after what they did to Rare.


 
There must be a Microsoft Japan sub company though and probably they would be able to purchase Capcom if they wanted. The big problem with rare is many of the company members who made the big named games were gone but still hd remakes and botched kinect games are laughable with the ips they did own.


----------



## Harsky (Oct 21, 2013)

RupeeClock said:


> Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney Dual Destinies is due for a release this Thursday, at least in Europe.
> Let's see if this release don't do some good for Capcom, although the Ace Attorney series though hugely popular among its fans has never been a huge seller.
> That, and they have also opted for a digital only release this side of the pond, it will only be €25/£20, will this be the game's undoing or its salvation?


 
To be honest, I forgot that Phoenix Wright was released this week. It's been unfortunate that it got released the week following Pokemon. 

As for, "what is Capcom's most likely backup plan?" I would probably guess more Monster Hunter and MORE Monster Hunter. Probably even a cut down version for Android and IOS with more microtransations.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 21, 2013)

Everyone and their dog said:
			
		

> "They just need to make a Mega Man, then they'd make all the money!"


 
If Mega Man made them money, they'd have kept making it. It's hard to believe, I know, but companies are motivated by profit, not the need to spite fanboys.


----------



## Bryon15 (Oct 21, 2013)

XiTaU said:


> There must be a Microsoft Japan sub company though and probably they would be able to purchase Capcom if they wanted. The big problem with rare is many of the company members who made the big named games were gone but still hd remakes and botched kinect games are laughable with the ips they did own.


 
Ugh. I would physically be ill if this happened. I don't like microsoft at all and have zero interest in xbox one. But I grew up capcom and nintendo.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 21, 2013)

An interesting thread and as ever interesting times we live in. I moved it here earlier as it did not quite meet USN requirements but was hardly EOF material.

The dude saying they do not have the resources is a producer, now I certainly can see producers having serious clout and understanding of the inner workings but given the split into divisions then it could be closer to that.
As discussed in the money in the bank threads "money in the bank" means quite little (IP assets count for a lot, at the time it being the point between dev and sales), McHaggis aside nobody has yet discussed what credit ratings Capcom might have either. Similarly the 160 million of pokemon -- was that total profit, profit over printing and distribution, raw sales.....? All rather different numbers that have an awful lot of different meanings.

MS or a subsidiary buying Capcom... that would be an interesting move. I do not know if it would give MS the toe hold to get properly into Japan (if they even really want Japan that badly). That said there are probably worse ways for them to go about it.


----------



## GHANMI (Oct 21, 2013)

Gahars said:


> If Mega Man made them money, they'd have kept making it. It's hard to believe, I know, but companies are motivated by profit, not the need to spite fanboys.


 

But somehow Megaman stopped making money after a certain someone parted ways with the company?
You forget spiteful idiotic decisions exist in the industry: Nintendo prohibiting Square from using their special graphic chips during the SNES days, or with one Sega developer promoted recently to directing an R&D department back in the 2000's ordering the destruction of all source code material for Panzer Dragon, because he was still bitter about that project receiving more funds than his.

Who cares about fanboys. Cancelling 3 games, one of which is a full-scale Metroid Prime-styled FPS, just isn't what you would call a wise business decision.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 21, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Or you know, they don't have any money because they didn't make any mega man games.


 
Or because Megaman games don't sell.

Can everyone please stop assuming Megaman makes gangbusters at the market.\

EDIT: Also

>implying megaman games have been good since Megaman X
>implying dragon's dogma is not one of the best games of the generation

(note this doesn't apply to you ShadowSoldier just all the general Megawankers in this thread).


----------



## Gahars (Oct 21, 2013)

GHANMI said:


> But somehow Megaman stopped making money after a certain someone parted ways with the company?
> You forget spiteful idiotic decisions exist in the industry: Nintendo prohibiting Square from using their special graphic chips during the SNES days, or with one Sega developer promoted recently to directing an R&D department back in the 2000's ordering the destruction of all source code material for Panzer Dragon, because he was still bitter about that project receiving more funds than his.
> 
> Who cares about fanboys. Cancelling 3 games, one of which is a full-scale Metroid Prime-styled FPS, just isn't what you would call a wise business decision.


 

Nintendo didn't cancel the GameBoy brand because Gunpei Yokoi quit. Microsoft didn't abandon the Halo franchise just because Bungie up and left. If there was money in the Mega Man franchise than production would have continued whether or not Inafune left.

Your examples are irrelevant. There's a huge difference between sharing technology and producing a franchise, and "losing" source code was a common practice back in the day anyway (it's why Konami's Silent Hill HD update was absolute shit, for example). Besides, it's not like Panzer Dragoon was ever a valuable brand to begin with.

I'm not saying that Capcom always makes the right move (ha ha, oh no), but we're talking about a huge company with legions of financial advisors and analysts. You know, I think they have a better grip on the demands of the market than jaded fanboys. Sometimes, you just have to accept that business is business.



Spoiler: One man's bait is another man's truth.



Mega Man hasn't been good in ages anyway. Besides, The Protomen are the best thing to come out of Mega Man and that's not even officially sanctioned, so whatevs.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 21, 2013)

Jesus Inafune Christ was the sole reason Megaman did well and his betrayal by Judas Capcom is what killed the Megaman faith.

Also Megaman was never even their biggest earner, blame their shitty sales on Resident Evil 6 maybe or shitty sales on DmC or something, don't try to shoehorn in your desperate plea for Megaman when it's not even a relevant issue to the topic at hand.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 21, 2013)

with all the Street Fighter 4 games that they keep releasing, like Super Hyper Mega Ultra Super Street Fighter 4 Hyper Arcade Tournament Edition or SHMUSSF4HA:TE for short, i am surprised they don't have at least 1 billion dollers.
But then again Capcom: STOP CANCELING MEGAMAN GAMES, or atleast make remakes of older games, like the nes, snes and gba games(please remake MMBN i loved that game)


----------



## Chary (Oct 21, 2013)

I don't think Capcom is going under soon. Yes, there's a possibility of it happening one day, but its not going to happen right now. 

If and when Capcom kicks the bucket, I hope that Nintendo DOES buy them. The Wii U and 3DS would rake in money with Capcom IP's. Think about it..."Resident Evil 7: Only On Wii U". Oooh, I can hear people screeching at the thought.


----------



## Ryukouki (Oct 21, 2013)

Meanwhile, I'm still sad that they're not remaking or furthering the Onimusha franchise. I loved those games as a kid.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 21, 2013)

With crappy games like Resident Evil 5 and 6 along with "Breath of Fire" 6, is it any surprise?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 21, 2013)

Chary said:


> I don't think Capcom is going under soon. Yes, there's a possibility of it happening one day, but its not going to happen right now.
> 
> If and when Capcom kicks the bucket, I hope that Nintendo DOES buy them. The Wii U and 3DS would rake in money with Capcom IP's. Think about it..."Resident Evil 7: Only On Wii U". Oooh, I can hear people screeching at the thought.


 

Lol Nintendo would literally kill off all their good franchises since they do nothing mature. No more Devil May Cry (yeah DmC was shit but the franchise could still have potential), no more Resident Evil (again, still potential and people were having a big fat wank over Revelations), no more Dragon's Dogma (which is the best new franchise in quite a few years), hell I wouldn't be surprised to see Street Fighter and MvC get the axe as well.

Also exclusivity to Nintendo consoles would be horribly wretched.

Get a third party to buy the IPs.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 21, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Lol Nintendo would literally kill off all their good franchises since they do nothing mature. No more Devil May Cry (yeah DmC was shit but the franchise could still have potential), no more Resident Evil (again, still potential and people were having a big fat wank over Revelations), no more Dragon's Dogma (which is the best new franchise in quite a few years), hell I wouldn't be surprised to see Street Fighter and MvC get the axe as well.
> 
> Also exclusivity to Nintendo consoles would be horribly wretched.
> 
> *Get a third party to buy the IPs*.


 

Like Sega?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 21, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Like Sega?


 

Yeah actually.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 21, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Yeah actually.


 

Rather them than anyone else (


----------



## pasc (Oct 21, 2013)

For moking the fans they deserve nothing different.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 21, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Lol Nintendo would literally kill off all their good franchises since they do nothing mature.


Like how they killed off Bayonetta 2. Oh wait...


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 21, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Like how they killed off Bayonetta 2. Oh wait...


 

AFAIK, Nintendo never killed any franchises ignominiously


----------



## emigre (Oct 21, 2013)

Didn't we already have this thread a few weeks ago?


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 21, 2013)

They kinda did this to themselves. 
I don't hate them and in fact I love their games, I grew up playing them, still enjoy a lot of the new ones (minus most of the recent RE games.) But when start throwing money around like they did, you start suffering some loses. Even if they things like using previous engines and keeping the production cheap, you will still see loses on every project started and cancelled. 
If they actually started finishing games and shipping them out, I am pretty sure they would start seeing a profit.


----------



## Osha (Oct 21, 2013)

You reap what you sow. By shitting in their fans' throats, they just asked for it. RIP in piss.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 21, 2013)

Osha said:


> You reap what you sow. By shitting in their fans' throats, they just asked for it. RIP in piss.


 

Make shitty games, you get the selfsame results. Make games that don't suck (see: original games that people actually care about) and maybe Capcom will actually see profit.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 21, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> AFAIK, Nintendo never killed any franchises ignominiously



Depending upon how you want to look Advance Wars and maybe Starfy might want to say hello.

Oh wait they probably did not make the money so all is good with the world.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 21, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Depending upon how you want to look Advance Wars and maybe Starfy might want to say hello.
> 
> Oh wait they probably did not make the money so all is good with the world.


 

And with that said I'm _probably_ better off keeping my uneducated and unwelcome assumptions/opinions to myself ROFL 

Wasn't aware of Nintendo's killing those franchises off, and Starfy? Never knew there were people that cared about that series.

I still stand by the fact that Capcom's newer iterations of old franchises has gone down the crapper. Breath of Fire VI, looks like crap. Resident Evil 5 and 6? Crap. The older games were not the abortive messes the newer ones are.

"If it ain't broke, don't fix it", but their maxim is "If it ain't broke, you're not trying"


----------



## Osha (Oct 21, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Depending upon how you want to look Advance Wars and maybe Starfy might want to say hello.
> 
> Oh wait they probably did not make the money so all is good with the world.


 
I'm fairly sure Intelligent Systems said they'd make a new Advance Wars is there was enough demand. For Star Fox, no excuse. Same for F-Zero, the demand is here, but Nintendo isn't listening.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Oct 21, 2013)

Please let them go bankrupt and sell the IPs, PLEASE!


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 21, 2013)

emigre said:


> Didn't we already have this thread a few weeks ago?


this

just another thread were people are crying "megaman will save them"


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 21, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Or because Megaman games don't sell.
> 
> Can everyone please stop assuming Megaman makes gangbusters at the market.\
> 
> ...


 
I'm not saying Megaman makes tons and tons of money, but it makes them some money. And when they start 4 projects and cancel all of them, they're digging their own grave.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Oct 21, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I'm not saying Megaman makes tons and tons of money, but it makes them some money. And when they start 4 projects and cancel all of them, they're digging their own grave.


Don't listen to Guild. He searches every thread for "Megaman," then proceeds to say how Megaman is the worst thing ever, then leaves. Yes, we know Megaman isn't the most popular series. But take a look at the Kickstarter for Mighty No. 9, raising what, ~$4m? There's clearly interest in Megaman, even if it isn't actually Megaman. If Capcom did it right, they'd make a good amount of money off of Megaman Legends 3, period.


----------



## Bryon15 (Oct 22, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Lol Nintendo would literally kill off all their good franchises since they do nothing mature. No more Devil May Cry (yeah DmC was shit but the franchise could still have potential), no more Resident Evil (again, still potential and people were having a big fat wank over Revelations), no more Dragon's Dogma (which is the best new franchise in quite a few years), hell I wouldn't be surprised to see Street Fighter and MvC get the axe as well.
> 
> Also exclusivity to Nintendo consoles would be horribly wretched.
> 
> Get a third party to buy the IPs.


 
I just don't believe that Nintendo would do this. The best game Silicon Knights made was when they were under Nintendo's supervision which was Eternal Darkness. Outside of this, they are the textbook definition of a mediocre developer. Also remember that we got the best resident evil games when they were exclusive to Nintendo (Resident Evil 1 remake, Resident Evil 4).


----------



## Dork (Oct 22, 2013)

This thread is fucking awful and it hasn't even passed its 3rd page.


----------



## assassinz (Oct 22, 2013)

Capcom needs to go back to their roots and make some nice pixel/sprite based games.


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 22, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> This thread is fucking awful and it hasn't even passed its 3rd page.


Yeah, it's almost a complete clone of the other thread.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 22, 2013)

Bryon15 said:


> Also remember that we got the best resident evil games when they were exclusive to Nintendo (Resident Evil 1 remake, Resident Evil 4).


so I guess re 2 and 3 (or even code veronica) dont count...


----------



## DSGamer64 (Oct 22, 2013)

Gahars said:


> If Mega Man made them money, they'd have kept making it. It's hard to believe, I know, but companies are motivated by profit, not the need to spite fanboys.


 

Except that some of the games they have made in the franchise were good. Most of the PSP and DS games were awesome, the worst ones were the Star Force games. The older Battle Network games, Megaman ZX and ZX Advent were great titles and franchises. Also WTB new Battle Chip Challenge game.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 22, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> Except that some of the games they have made in the franchise were good. Most of the PSP and DS games were awesome, the worst ones were the Star Force games. The older Battle Network games, Megaman ZX and ZX Advent were great titles and franchises. Also WTB new Battle Chip Challenge game.


 

I never said that the games weren't good, but companies focus on their bottom line first and foremost; if the games don't turn enough of a profit, they're not going to spend money making more, end of story.

Game quality and game sales are two entirely separate things.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 22, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I never said that the games weren't good, but companies focus on their bottom line first and foremost; if the games don't turn enough of a profit, they're not going to spend money making more, end of story.
> 
> Game quality and game sales are two entirely separate things.


 
Well it depends. The newer mega man games weren't making them money, but it's been so long since they made a traditional mega man game. But then they just got carried away with the battle network crap.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 22, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Well it depends. The newer mega man games weren't making them money, but it's been so long since they made a traditional mega man game. But then they just got carried away with the battle network crap.


 

Mega Man Powered Up sold like ass. Mega Man 9 and 10 sold relatively well, but they only served a small niche.  People claim that Mega Man Legends 3 would have been a hit, but even the originals performed pretty poorly (this is according to Mr. Inafune himself). The market has more than spoken.

I mean, I get wanting another title in a dormant franchise. I'd kill for another Timesplitters, but I'm not going to delude myself into thinking that such a thinking would set the market on fire or save a company.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 22, 2013)

Bryon15 said:


> I just don't believe that Nintendo would do this. The best game Silicon Knights made was when they were under Nintendo's supervision which was Eternal Darkness. Outside of this, they are the textbook definition of a mediocre developer. Also remember that we got the best resident evil games when they were exclusive to Nintendo (Resident Evil 1 remake, Resident Evil 4).


 

...Which was two generations ago. And never got a sequel. The only mature (read: M-rated) game Nintendo has even bothered with was Zengeki no Reginleiv which A) sucked, B) never got localized, and C) bombed anyway.

EDIT: Also saying "the best Silicon Knights game" is hardly a trophy worth displaying. When your competition is like fucking Too Human then it's kinda not a competition.



ShadowSoldier said:


> I'm not saying Megaman makes tons and tons of money, but it makes them some money. And when they start 4 projects and cancel all of them, they're digging their own grave.


 
But it wouldn't make enough money to save the company so it's better to invest that money into a project that can save the company.

For the record, I don't think Megaman games are bad but I'm not gonna say it'll save the company but it won't. I'm not saying "GOOD FOR CAPCOM FOR KILLING A BAD FRANCHISE!" I'm saying they're making the smart business move by not dumping shit into it. And they still made Megaman 9 and Megaman 10 and a really good Megaman 1 and Megaman X remake so let's not cry about the franchise because of your spinoff game getting canned.

Also

>best Resident Evil games were on Nintendo systems.
>counting Resident Evil 1 because it's remake was on a Nintendo system.
>counting Resident Evil 4 despite the superior HD port is on Xbox 360 and PS3 and not a Nintendo console

hypocrisy general


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 22, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> ...Which was two generations ago. And never got a sequel. The only mature (read: M-rated) game Nintendo has even bothered with was Zengeki no Reginleiv which A) sucked, B) never got localized, and C) bombed anyway.
> 
> EDIT: Also saying "the best Silicon Knights game" is hardly a trophy worth displaying. When your competition is like fucking Too Human then it's kinda not a competition.
> 
> ...


 

Iono, it's kind of hard to support Capcom when, even though they didn't make any mega man games, they still didn't create anything that made them money.


----------



## WoJjTeK (Oct 22, 2013)

> >counting Resident Evil 4 despite the superior HD port is on Xbox 360 and PS3 and not a Nintendo console


So if I said "Devil May Cry 3 is the best action game and it was for PS2" you'd respond "There's superior HD port on PS3 and x360 so fuck that game is not best anymore"? It's still the same game , just a bit improved, but we got it on PS2 and that is what counts... right? It's not like these HD ports were available when the game launched... Or did I miss your point?

//Ok after reading your post 5th time I think I understand what you mean. But the fact that RE4 is considered one of the best in the series and it originated on Nintendo console stands  Sorry for misunderstanding.


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Oct 22, 2013)

They made crap games lately. No megaman no real resident evils except from the 3ds one.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 22, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Iono, it's kind of hard to support Capcom when, even though they didn't make any mega man games, they still didn't create anything that made them money.


 
Well that's the issue. And Megaman won't make them enough money. They're perfectly fine to blame, this is because of their blunders. Say Resident Evil 6 was shit and it hurt the company a lot, you'd be right. Say DmC was shit and hurt the company a lot, you'd be right. Saying "they didn't do Megaman they're dying because of it!" and you'd be factually incorrect.

I'm not defending Capcom's business decisions as a whole, I'm defending their reasoning for not continuing Megaman.




WoJjTeK said:


> So if I said "Devil May Cry 3 is the best action game and it was for PS2" you'd respond "There's superior HD port on PS3 and x360 so fuck that game is not best anymore"? It's still the same game , just a bit improved, but we got it on PS2 and that is what counts... right? It's not like these HD ports were available when the game launched... Or did I miss your point?
> 
> //Ok after reading your post 5th time I think I understand what you mean. But the fact that RE4 is considered one of the best in the series and it originated on Nintendo console stands  Sorry for misunderstanding.


 
I more so meant that there's a PS2 port of RE4 and he's counting it as a "Nintendo exclusive" aka if I said "but the PS2 got RE4" he'd go "BUT MUH GRAPHICS PS2 VERSION DOESN'T EVEN COUNT." Then he goes on to consider RE1 a "Nintendo exclusive" because it's remake was on the Gamecube despite the original being on the PSX.

If you want to keep RE4 as a "Nintendo title" because it originated from a Nintendo console you can't also keep RE1.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 22, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Well that's the issue. And Megaman won't make them enough money. They're perfectly fine to blame, this is because of their blunders. Say Resident Evil 6 was shit and it hurt the company a lot, you'd be right. Say DmC was shit and hurt the company a lot, you'd be right. Saying "they didn't do Megaman they're dying because of it!" and you'd be factually incorrect.
> 
> I'm not defending Capcom's business decisions as a whole, I'm defending their reasoning for not continuing Megaman.


 
I'm not saying Mega Man is the sole reason. There's numerous. There's RE6, DmC, starting all those mega man projects and canceling them, all the Street Fighter games, and all the countless other fuck ups.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 22, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I'm not saying Mega Man is the sole reason. There's numerous. There's RE6, DmC, starting all those mega man projects and canceling them, all the Street Fighter games, and all the countless other fuck ups.


 

Then what are we arguing?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 22, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Then what are we arguing?


 
We were arguing?


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Oct 22, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Well it depends. The newer mega man games weren't making them money, but it's been so long since they made a traditional mega man game. But then they just got carried away with the *star force crap*.


 
FTFY
OT:
BURN CAPCOM, BURN!


----------



## Bryon15 (Oct 23, 2013)

Megaman star force was great.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Oct 23, 2013)

Battle Network and Star Force are fine if they are independent series from Megaman.

Resident Evil went down in the drain starting with 5.


----------



## Master X (Oct 23, 2013)

They tried a remake of the X series as well, on the psp.

It didn't sell a lot. Be nice if they decided to remake 2 and 3 for the 3DS, but I doubt that they will.


----------



## Lestworth (Oct 23, 2013)

Maybe im a bit biased, but i would love to see Nintendo buy out Capcom, and keep them as a first party publisher. I say im biased cuz i still want a DECENT SEQUEL TO MY BELOVED CONKERS BAD FUR DAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gahars (Oct 23, 2013)

Lestworth said:


> Maybe im a bit biased, but i would love to see Nintendo buy out Capcom, and keep them as a first party publisher. I say im biased cuz i still want a DECENT SEQUEL TO MY BELOVED CONKERS BAD FUR DAY!!!!!!!!!!


 


> CONKERS BAD FUR DAY


 


			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Developer - Rare
> Publisher - Rare/THQ


 


Lestworth said:


> Maybe im a bit biased, but i would love to see Nintendo buy out Capcom, and keep them as a first party publisher. I say im biased cuz i still want a DECENT SEQUEL TO MY BELOVED CONKERS BAD FUR DAY!!!!!!!!!!


 
Hmm.



Spoiler


----------



## Bryon15 (Oct 23, 2013)

Master X said:


> They tried a remake of the X series as well, on the psp.
> 
> It didn't sell a lot. Be nice if they decided to remake 2 and 3 for the 3DS, but I doubt that they will.


 
This is because they were on psp, while megaman's fanbase was on nintendo. Think about it. The gba got 16 megaman games and the DS got 11. While the psp got 2. No wonder it didn't sell. The fanbase wasn't there.


----------



## Master X (Oct 24, 2013)

They had to go with the psp though since UMD's had more capacity then a DS cart. 

Although now the inverse is true - The 3ds card has twice the capacity of the vita cart. 

Most of the GBA games though were offshoots. They weren't connected to the main series. 

Still though, WTF Capcom? You release a Double Team DS but no Duel Beast DS? And then a comp for the Zero series, but no BN comp? And then you take a big shit over the BN series with the BN1 remake? Seriously - The fuck?


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 24, 2013)

Lestworth said:


> Maybe im a bit biased, but i would love to see Nintendo buy out Capcom, and keep them as a first party publisher. I say im biased cuz i still want a DECENT SEQUEL TO MY BELOVED CONKERS BAD FUR DAY!!!!!!!!!!


Drunk post?


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Oct 24, 2013)

Crapcom needs to take their shit together and make a new Megaman game.


----------



## 2ndApex (Oct 24, 2013)

MH4 sold really well so they're fine for now, but they're probably wishing they released that MML3 prototype :\



DSGamer64 said:


> Except that some of the games they have made in the franchise were good. Most of the PSP and DS games were awesome, the worst ones were the Star Force games. The older Battle Network games, Megaman ZX and ZX Advent were great titles and franchises. Also WTB new Battle Chip Challenge game.


 

 didn't like MMSF as a whole because the core gameplay was like being stuck in the backrow of MMBN but SF3 was amazing and made up for everything else.

MMZero = best Megaman series doe, and it isn't even about Megaman


----------



## NekoKat (Oct 24, 2013)

I have this theory. Nintendo wanted to buy Atlus and let SEGA get it from them, despite being several times more rich. Why?

I see a future with Nintendo and SEGA as a single company. Merged.

Where am I going with this? Well, now let's assume Capcom hits rock bottom.

Nintendo buys Capcom and all it's IPs.

SEGA merges with Nintendo, and by proxy, Atlus becomes Nintendo's as well.

The DreamCube console and GameCast handheld come out.

Best gaming since the 80s and 90s ensue!



Please let me day dream about it happening. ;_;


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 24, 2013)

Comcept needs to acquire capcom


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 24, 2013)

I haven't bought a Capcom game since the MML3 cancellation, and they've continued shitting all over their fanbase since then. I hold no sympathy for them if they go under. The days of Ducktales and Little Nemo on the NES have been long passed, Oh there's an HD remake of Duck Tales? I suppose that's the equivalent of adopting an orphan and then burning down the orphanage with everyone else inside.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 24, 2013)

TwinRetro said:


> I haven't bought a Capcom game since the MML3 cancellation, and they've continued shitting all over their fanbase since then. I hold no sympathy for them if they go under. The days of Ducktales and Little Nemo on the NES have been long passed, Oh there's an HD remake of Duck Tales? I suppose that's the equivalent of adopting an orphan and then burning down the orphanage with everyone else inside.


 
Yeah I'm in the same boat. Capcom, the golden age of Capcom I should say, are dead. They have been for a long time. But now, it's just all rehashes after rehash. And they fuck over their IP's that brought the fans in. It'd suck if they go under, but they did this to themselves. It wasn't the fans fault or anything. It was just shitty management.


----------



## NekoKat (Oct 25, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Yeah I'm in the same boat. Capcom, the golden age of Capcom I should say, are dead. They have been for a long time. But now, it's just all rehashes after rehash. And they fuck over their IP's that brought the fans in. It'd suck if they go under, but they did this to themselves. It wasn't the fans fault or anything. It was just shitty management.


 
I once read the whole bad managment thing began during the golden era itself as well. How many SFII re-released were there before they finally did a III? I think it was Inafune who said years, years ago the executives of Capcom don't understand videogames.

Which sounds like the current Cartoon Network executives, not understanding cartoons... Makes me wonder why then take over a company in a medium they don't neither understand nor appreciate?


----------



## Bryon15 (Oct 26, 2013)

NekoKat said:


> I have this theory. Nintendo wanted to buy Atlus and let SEGA get it from them, despite being several times more rich. Why?
> 
> I see a future with Nintendo and SEGA as a single company. Merged.
> 
> ...


 
Oh my god, that would be so freaking epic! Nintendo, Sega, Capcom, Atlus, all together in one massive video game company? They'd be unstoppable. And wouldn't need any third party support since they would have over 100 different IPs between them to use for games.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 26, 2013)

Protip making any third party dev a first party dev is just a bad idea. Especially Nintendo who, in this day and age, will rarely greenlight anything past a soft T rating.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 26, 2013)

RE5 was ass, RE6 was even worse. Capcom kept alienating its fanbase, and now it's payback time.


RE4 was a good game, but THIS was heaps better. And it was CANNED as someone in Capcom thought they needed to get casual, have dynamic cameras 'n' shit and no more zombies.

You DON'T alienate your core market, or it'll bite you back on the ass years later.


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (Oct 26, 2013)

For what they did with Resident Evil 6,Breath of Fire 6(Really? after all these years of waiting you decided to make it an online game?) and especially Megaman Legends 3....I don't feel bad about crapcom.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 26, 2013)

Why do people actually give a shit about zombies in Resident Evil. Virus, zombies, the two have generally been interchangeable. 28 Days Later isn't a zombie movie but people still praise it like a zombie movie.

It creates an effect of horror and that's what counts.

Also with the amount of zombie stuff polluting the market do we REALLY want another zombie game?


----------



## NekoKat (Oct 28, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Protip making any third party dev a first party dev is just a bad idea. Especially Nintendo who, in this day and age, will rarely greenlight anything past a soft T rating.


But what about Project Zero 2: Wii Edition and Zero 4? And Spirit Camera? Those are M and since Nintendo now owns Fatal Frame, they've been greenlighting it. Maybe the upcoming X will be also M? Or T, at least?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 28, 2013)

NekoKat said:


> But what about Project Zero 2: Wii Edition and Zero 4? And Spirit Camera? Those are M and since Nintendo now owns Fatal Frame, they've been greenlighting it. Maybe the upcoming X will be also M? Or T, at least?


 

Shitty J-Horror games that bomb outside of Japan?

Moving on...


----------



## NekoKat (Oct 28, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Shitty J-Horror games that bomb outside of Japan?
> 
> Moving on...


I don't know, the whole Spirit Camera promotion thingy had lots of people.

And I think Zero 2 is game in years that actually scared me. Most "horror" games nowadays (Dead Space, RE5 onwards, even Silent Hill) are basically action/adventure games with a horror theme rather than actual horror.

Same could be said about horror movies as of these days.

And I know there's those Slender and Amnesia games and scary but the former once you have an understanding of how it works, it's... Nothing really.

And I still don't see why people think Amnesia is creepy. So... yeah, horror games is pretty much dead. I think at least those Zero games tried harder.


----------



## Chary (Oct 28, 2013)

The only Capcom game I've bought in a LONG while is Ace Attorney 5. Its the only series Capcom hasn't slaughtered.

oh no, I've jinxed it


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Oct 28, 2013)

Chary said:


> The only Capcom game I've bought in a LONG while is Ace Attorney 5. Its the only series Capcom hasn't slaughtered.
> 
> oh no, I've jinxed it


When Phoenix Wright x Street Fighter comes out, I'm blaming you.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 28, 2013)

raulpica said:


> RE5 was ass, RE6 was even worse. Capcom kept alienating its fanbase, and now it's payback time.
> 
> 
> RE4 was a good game, but THIS was heaps better. And it was CANNED as someone in Capcom thought they needed to get casual, have dynamic cameras 'n' shit and no more zombies.
> ...


 
RE5 was a bad RE game... but it was a good game. It was more action packed yeah, and that was a shame, but me and my friend had fun with it. The DLC in Gold Edition was sort of creepy. Reminded me of RE4 a bit. But still. They can't make an RE game anymore.


----------

